# Ground Broken for New Layout



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Otherwise known as "How I spent my past two weekends." Here are the grade stakes for the new 21 foot radius curve on the east end of the new layout. Most of the vegetation in the loop area is either dead or dying from a liberal application of weed killer. I plan on trimming back the boxwood into a more realistic tree shape. The landscape blocks will be used as edging along the outer perimeter.











Here you can see the massive amount of fill being dumped into the area that will eventually become "Grouse Canyon." The old line ran just below the Day Lilly bed on the left. The original landscape blocks that supported the old line are being reused in the new wall.











And just where is all of that fill material coming from, you ask? Well, I promised the wife unit a new garden pond with waterfall.











The new pond is about twenty feet across and four feet deep in the center. The upper pond behind the waterfall is about ten feet long and four feet wide. The original retaining block wall still needs to be moved back further into the planter area. Minimum radius in this area will be fourteen feet. It does provide a nice location for a new bridge to span the waterfall.

I estimate a couple more weekends will be needed to complete the ponds and waterfall. Unfortunately, the wife says the pond must have water in it before I can start spiking rail. On the plus side, there is nothing quite like spending a day digging good old Oklahoma red clay when the temperature is around 100 degrees and the humidity around 75%.


Further updates will be posed as construction progresses ... unless I die of heat exhaustion first!


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks good. In what part of OK are you located? I lived in OKC until recently and am in the process of getting myself settled on five acres I own down near Antlers (Pushmataha County). My Canadian wife and I are waiting for a couple of more steps on her immigration process to clear with the hope she gets final approval by October. In the meanwhile I drive around in a Kenworth and sneak across the border every few weeks to see her.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking good....Did your pond a few feet deeper and you may end up at the train factories in China


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Let the fun begin! Looks good,keep the pictures coming of your progress


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! With a pond like that you should get into live steam boating. Then when your wife yells, blame it on her...... 

keep us posted 
Terry


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This looks very promising! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

That looks to be exceptionally well planned. I'm betting you'll have a real winner there.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Is this your 1st pond project? Looking very professional there and I too look forward to learning from you as you progress.... don't kill yourself, it will rain soon and then you can start laying rail! lol


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Garden Pond Update … (are we there yet?) 

Last month I told you I figured a couple of more weeks would be needed to finish the pond. Boy was I wrong! I did manage to finish the excavation for the big pond and get the massive 30’ x 30’ rubber liner into the hole. The two skimmers and the bottom drain are installed and plumbed with 2” PVC pipe. They will ultimately connect to the mechanical and biological filters.









Here's the view looking east. The area in the upper right corner is where the stream will flow down over a series of rapids into the pond.











This view is looking south. The area at the back (directly below the red yard tractor) is where a waterfall will flow from the upper pond into the big pond. The stream and rapids are on the upper left in this view. The track will cross both the stream and the waterfall on a couple of high bridges.




Two straight weeks of 100+ degree days have slowed progress to a Shay’s pace. Today it’s 105 and tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter! Sure hope it cools down before we all go to Marty’s Thingy.











Anyway, as far as this update goes – the landscape rock was delivered this morning. Here is what 20,000 pounds of rock looks like. The rounded river rock will go on the sides of the ponds. 











The larger, flatter stones will go into the waterfall and the stream rapids areas. Here's a close-up of them. I couldn't resist sticking a 1:20 scale figure on the stack.











The giant moss boulders will go mostly on the hillside above the big pond in between the two high bridges. These weigh anywhere from 200 to 400 pounds each. I will still need about two tons of pebbles to cover the flat areas in the ponds and stream bed after the big rocks are installed.

I will post more photos later as work progresses ...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy COW Bob, that is one big project. I feel your pain, I did that with the blocks a few years back on my expansion, but you are WAY beyond me. Looks like you have a good plan, except for doing it in an Oklahoma summer!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, lots of work there. Looks good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like one heck of a project for being in OK. Jerry you should know all about that heat being in NE. I remember a lot of 100 plus days when I lived in Wichita and Neb. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking great! has the break in the heat the last few days helped any? It has for me, I can finally breathe out there! lol more heat coming soon but not as bad! I am due East of you and get your weather a couple days later.


----------

